# Sealing up a New Braunfels Smoker



## dave schiller (May 31, 2017)

I have a NB Black Diamond (I think) and the lids are sealed pretty well.  I smoked a London Broil on Memorial Day, the first time I have smoked anything on the unit.  It came out very good.  The recipe called for a cook temp of 225-250, which I was able to achieve (230).

However, that was with the door vent completely closed and a reasonable amount of fuel in the FB.  There is a gap between the FB opening and the door which is allowing for air to enter the fire chamber, so I wouldn't be able to cook at any temp cooler.  The FB door does not have a flange to overlap the end of the FB.  Rather, the door is essentially the same size as the opening.  Almost the same size, but slightly smaller, especially along the bottom.  That must be allowing air into the FB despite having the vent totally closed.

So what's a good way to seal the gap (maybe 3/16" in places)?

I've thought of two potential solutions.  One is to cut strips of aluminum foil about an inch wide to cover the gap(s) and use several small magnets to hold them in place.  I'd have to open the FB lid to add fuel, which wouldn't be a problem.  The second idea is to seal the gap with a hefty bead of high temp Permatex Copper, allow it to completely cure, then carefully cut it with a razor blade so when the door is closed, there would be a seal.

Of course, there is always the option of leaving the gap as is, since the issue only occurs when smoking at about the lowest temp.  For brisket and other meats, the cook temp is supposed to be 275 or higher, a temp I can easily reach and hold.

Any thoughts or other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dave schiller (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, I answered my own question.  I fabricated a "flange" from some thin (but stiff) sheet metal and used some 1/8" aluminum stock to hold it in place.  I haven't tested it yet, as the forecast is for rain today.  I might need to add some high temp silicone to make it really tight, but I think I have the smoker as sealed as it ever was.  Photos attached.













DSC_0725.JPG



__ dave schiller
__ Jun 18, 2017


















DSC_0726.JPG



__ dave schiller
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------

